# Litchfield & Milltek at Japfest 2011 this Saturday



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Just a quick note to say Mark and I will be attending the Japfest Show tomorrow at Castle Coombe and exhibiting on the Milltek stand. We will be taking our remote Credit Card facility and workshop diary so we can offer some special show deals and discounts on our Nissan GTR products and services 

We will be showcasing the new 90mm Milltek GTR exhaust system which has been designed to provide enough flow for the high power cars we are building whilst still maintaining an acceptable noise level. 

On display will be our 600bhp 2011 Nissan GTR Democar which is currently running the Milltek exhaust and Ecutek remap. Also on the stand will be Millteks Orange Nissan GTR with Titanium exhaust trims and is pushing out around 700bhp after a round of further upgrades. We will also bring one of our acclaimed Subaru Impreza Type-20 models similar to the car that was recently on the cover of Evo Magazine and last weeks Fifth Gear TV show 

We will be available to talk about all things GTR during the day so please feel free to pop over for a chat in the comfort of Millteks hospitality suite.

The GTR we built for the Renault F1 boss and Evo Magazines "Tuned Car Of The Year" will be on display on Forge Motorsports stand 










If you have not been before Castle Combe in Wiltshire is hosting Europe's biggest Japanese car show, Japfest 2011. It will be packed with many features and events. There's drifting (including passenger rides), track sessions, rolling road dyno-testing, Honda Racing BTCC cars, Suzuki Swift Rallycross Championship, Power and Style awards and various club and forum displays and much more...










We look forward to seeing you there :wavey:

Regards

Iain


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Can we take the cars for a blast around the track lol


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Is that a new style exhaust on the orange car? Looks different. How much is rear section...got non res y already?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> Is that a new style exhaust on the orange car? Looks different. How much is rear section...got non res y already?


It has Milltek tips rather than standard - after todays visit, I have them on mine!! :clap::clap:

D


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Dave how is it !?


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

That orange GTR sure did shift. Fastest thing on he track by far in the two sessions I saw it go out.

Good service from Iain as usual, I have had the clicking wheel noise upon turning since my 2 year service. 'Drop in anytime and we'll fix it' from Iain is of course what you want to hear.

A good day, not sure how many of the punters had any cash to spent but I guess the traders make it pay someway!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

The orange GT-R is mine and thanks to Milltek and Iain Litchfield was fantastic all day.

As they say 'The proof of the pudding'..... well it's now running approx 700bhp with new turbos and it didn't miss a beat all day.
It was the only R-35 on track (I think) and was given the full workout, and everything worked perfectly.
It has a new map which can be changed on the fly - so you have a 'Road' mode and a 'Race' mode which you can change the boost level as you drive, which give you a good mpg on the motorways, and great levels of power on the track.

There are more mods to come, changed exhaust system from Milltek and a few upgrades from Litchfields and then we will get it on the rollers for figures, but needless to say, whatever the figures are, this car is f###ing awesome in every way, power you can use everywhere, not just in a straight 1/4 mile run, track or A roads are gobbled up...
If you want a special GT-R that you can use every day, in any condition, and show no visible differance from a standard GT-R this is what you need....

Thanks to Phil at Milltek, Iain at Litchfields, Pete and Chris at Forge, ECU Tec for the maps who have helped make this car the best car I have ever had... even if it's orange...

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> Is that a new style exhaust on the orange car? Looks different. How much is rear section...got non res y already?


Hi Steve, the tips are new - Titanium ones - I think they look great as they are tapered from the inside pipe diameter and very easy to clean and keep clean.

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Picture of stand at Japfest 2011


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

One stand - two GT-R's - 1300bhp.... Not to be sniffed at.... !!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Is the exhaust change the 90mm system throughout? If so, how's the sound in terms of absolute volume on track and at idle, quality and drone, especially on motorways.

Sorry for the questions but I'm considering this as my first mod.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

The GT-R Flame thrower


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Wow Rich, you've got a fantastic, usable beast there!

So upgraded turbos on standard engine internals? What's the lag and response like compared to the original turbos?

Gone for a brake upgrade yet?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

saw this going round on the day.... that is one bloomin quick car! very impressive. needs to be louder though... you need a switch on the exhaust too mate. one for refinement, one for japfest haha.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Wow Rich, you've got a fantastic, usable beast there!
> 
> So upgraded turbos on standard engine internals? What's the lag and response like compared to the original turbos?
> 
> Gone for a brake upgrade yet?


No difference in lag - turbos come on line as before just stronger at the top end so no drop off.

Brakes are next....


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

nick the tubman said:


> saw this going round on the day.... that is one bloomin quick car! very impressive. needs to be louder though... you need a switch on the exhaust too mate. one for refinement, one for japfest haha.


Trouble with exhaust is different circuits, it's fine at Castle Combe but not at Donny... Go figure as they use the same db's...

Milltek working on an upgrade.... on display at the show.. Let you know what happens... 

Rich.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Chubby said:


> Trouble with exhaust is different circuits, it's fine at Castle Combe but not at Donny... Go figure as they use the same db's...
> 
> Milltek working on an upgrade.... on display at the show.. Let you know what happens...
> 
> Rich.


Still running standard downpipes at the moment?
When are you taking it to the Ring?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Still running standard downpipes at the moment?
> When are you taking it to the Ring?


Milltek 90mm downpipes - with silenced y pipe...

As soon as possible - I have just bought a GT3 Gen 2, so would like to take that as well but the way the GT-R is running and I'm so confident driving the wheels of it I would like to get a sub 8 mins before I hang up the gloves... 

Rich.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rich if you dnt mind me asking how much are the milltek downpipes and do they make much of a noise difference in the car with louder being better for me?

Cheers


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

Dammit! I spoke to you briefly yesterday chubby before you went on track. Asked you if it was full decat but didn't ask if you had silenced y pipe!
Decided not to get one as it was too quiet for me, but with a non res y pipe I think it would be just right.
And I turned down an unbeatable vat free price from Iain, bollocks!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> Rich if you dnt mind me asking how much are the milltek downpipes and do they make much of a noise difference in the car with louder being better for me?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Steve, I'm afraid I have no idea, as I don't work for Milltek in any shape or form, however if you ring Charlie, Phill at Milltek or Iain at Litchfields (who can supply and fit) I'm sure they will sort you out a price.

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

marcyt21 said:


> Dammit! I spoke to you briefly yesterday chubby before you went on track. Asked you if it was full decat but didn't ask if you had silenced y pipe!
> Decided not to get one as it was too quiet for me, but with a non res y pipe I think it would be just right.
> And I turned down an unbeatable vat free price from Iain, bollocks!


He might still have one - give him a ring - you never know....

Rich.


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

Any pics of the new milltek exhaust from the show?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Saw a gt3 in castle donington today have to say it looked lovely!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Rich

Great to see you again and a shame i couldn't play as I wanted to as those bloody Evo's got in the way and held me up as they wouldn't move over, maybe next time I should take my R35 and then there would be two fast R35's at CC !

You were absolutely flying and I know that at one stage you did a 1-21, not that anyone I know was timing you !!LOL My fastest around Combe was a 1-17 and that was a very, very, hot lap in the R33.

Anyway, as I say let me know (PM me) when and where you be ***8220;playing***8221; next and we can hook up and show the world of Cobb what real tuning is all about !!! LOL

Steve


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

well impressed; lovely car


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

jiaim said:


> Any pics of the new milltek exhaust from the show?


Not from me i'm afraid but I know a man who does...

I'll try and get some posted tomorrow.

R.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

AndyBrew said:


> Saw a gt3 in castle donington today have to say it looked lovely!


Wasn't me - mine hasn't been out of the garage - a fine car, more involving to drive than the R-35 and a great noise..

R.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Steve said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> Great to see you again and a shame i couldn't play as I wanted to as those bloody Evo's got in the way and held me up as they wouldn't move over, maybe next time I should take my R35 and then there would be two fast R35's at CC !
> 
> ...


Yes it's about time. will send all details of trips coming up by PM with e-mail address.

R


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Great, look forward to Rich

Want to do Donington and Snetterton and Poss Goodwood and of course Spa !

Steve


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I believe Japfest 2 will be at Donny - and yes I also fancy Snetterton with the new improved circuit..

Spa is a must and we are looking into dates this week - will keep you up to speed.

R.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

You're gonna make Orange the new Black if you keep impressing the masses:thumbsup:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

anilj said:


> You're gonna make Orange the new Black if you keep impressing the masses:thumbsup:


LOL - :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## WizardKing (May 17, 2011)

Chubby, your car was amazing.

We were in the same session (Y) in the afternoon. Thanks to you flying past me, I managed a 1 min, 24 second lap (trying to catch you !)

Here's some in-car footage, taken from my Evo IX GT Wagon (white with blue wheels) ;

I'm not allowed to post a link to youtube.com/watch?v=aXp0fp1AXOw , so you'll have to copy and paste the necessary


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Wizard..

Think we were in the 1 min late teens, didn't managed to get a complete lap without having to over take some body.

The last session I had a passenger from Pioneer and I had turned the boost down so I was running only 1 bar of boost in race mode (which is what I ran all day), but the car went very well.

Great footage, nice to see I got some line correct.

Rich.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Chubby is your car running Michelins PS's ?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

christer said:


> Chubby is your car running Michelins PS's ?


No I have the standard Bridgestones on at the mo - with a set of Michelins all weather tyres for winter / wet weather.

Rich.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Chubby said:


> No I have the standard Bridgestones on at the mo - with a set of Michelins all weather tyres for winter / wet weather.
> 
> Rich.


Good man, Told you all that the Bridgestones were the way to go !! 

Just booked CC for the 2nd of Aug through Apex and also booked it with the GTROC on the 20th Aug, if you wanna come play ? ANYONE ?


----------

